
The Future of Firefox for Android - sohkamyung
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/04/26/the-future-of-firefox-for-android/
======
me_bx
Some more info about Fenix browser can be found in Android Police [0].

Fenix on github: [https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/fenix)

[0]: [https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/03/13/mozillas-
upcoming-b...](https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/03/13/mozillas-upcoming-
browser-fenix-packs-a-new-ui-and-fundamental-changes-to-tab-management/)

------
iforgotpassword
This is the first time I hear about fenix. I can't seem to find any in depth
info on it. The name change seems to imply that it will be significantly
different from Firefox, since if it were just a mobile-friendly ui slapped on
the same core, well.. That's what we already have. Is there any nice writeup
about the differences? First thing that comes to mind: will Firefox addons
still work?

~~~
mjw1007
[https://github.com/mozilla-
mobile/fenix/issues/574](https://github.com/mozilla-mobile/fenix/issues/574)
seems to say it will eventually support the same web extensions as the current
Android Firefox, but the first release won't.

~~~
iforgotpassword
Thanks for digging this up. Since I'm using an old fire tablet at home, ublock
origin is a must. The web is literally unusable on such a slow device without
it.

------
diafygi
Will multi-account containers be included? The most useful feature on Firefox
Desktop is the ability to isolate different browsing sessions using containers
(e.g. Facebook-only, HN-only).

